# Thyroid Issue?



## Shella67 (May 27, 2007)

Hello,

I wonder if anyone else has the same experience or any input which i would very much apprieciate.

There was a significant swelling on the left side of my thyroid for a good few months before I went to the docs,but as per usual,as soon as I did....it went down

I had a blood test and he said my TSH was normal.Didn't really investigate further until my scan results.

The scan showed a small mass in the left side of my thyroid gland,probably a cyst.I'm assuming that the cyst is a result of some kind of infection in the thyroid? But that wouldn't explain why I've been really icky for the past ...near on two years.

I had flu then,it took rather a while to get over.And I haven't felt normal since. Always feel like I'm coming down with something that never arrives.And my depression is worse,it has been joined by what I can only describe as a sadness.My left eye twitchs constantly,I ache,especially lower back etc etc.

At times I've been almost normal {for me} like I was before. I can get things done,my thinking is ok,in fact I'm more energetic and can't sleep.
Then,woosh,straight back down again. I don't have the energy to get anything done,I'm falling asleep in the afternoon and my concentration is nil.

I can appreciate that any nodule etc has to be investigated. I'd probably complain if it wasn't.

But could this actually be some kind of thyroid condition {my symptoms are conflicting} or would an endicrinologist be able to pick up on anything else?

I'd really like to get back to how I used to be,before I've forgotten what I used to do when I used to be like I used to be.

Will welcome any response.

Shella.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Normally nodules/goiters, etc., usually show normal levels.

A person can have, nodule, goiter, cyst, tumor, thyroid cancer, without having a thyroid disease.

With proper test such as an uptake, with confirming levels, will relate to thyroid disease.

Antidepressants can help. Doesn't need to be forever, just long enough to get you through the all stress and depression. There are plenty of types on the market, so if one does not work, there are others that will, you just have to fine it. When you do, its well worth it. I checked the net on different types for the less side effects and went from there.

Anyway, Good Luck!


----------

